# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Wild Singapore Moss

## timebomb

Hi, folks,

Subzero aka Ben who with Choy Heng Wah was the first person to discover the Singapore Moss growing in the wild brought me to a stream this morning. 
I'm not at liberty to reveal the location of the stream as I'm sworn to secrecy. I hope you can understand why. 

There were many places along the stream where the Singapore Moss was growing beautifully. In other places in Singapore where the Moss is found, they were mostly growing emersed. But in the stream, most were submersed. Here are some pics: 

In submersed form, the triangular shapes of the fronds are very distinct.


A bunch which was growing right in the middle of the stream. 


We also found some Moss growing emersed on a fallen tree trunk on the banks of the stream.


A close-up pic of the emersed frond.


Many were clinging to rocks on the sides of the stream.


Knowing how enterprising and resourceful my fellow Singaporeans are, I'm sure many would eventually find out the location of the stream. I only hope that when they do find this stream, they will not raid the whole place and strip it bare. Please don't be a cheapo. There's really no reason why you should take the Singapore Moss from the wild when it's easily available in many fish shops.

Loh K L

----------


## wks

Hi KL, is this Singapore moss a native species that is found only here? Are Subzero and Choy really the first people who discovered this moss?

Jason Wong

----------


## Green Baron

I have been to the stream too. The Singapore moss there grows so well it looks like Taiwan Moss ! It must be due to the cold and clean stream water !




> Hi KL, is this Singapore moss a native species that is found only here? Are Subzero and Choy really the first people who discovered this moss?
> Jason Wong


Jason,
'Singapore Moss' can be found in many countries in Asia including Thailand and China.

I think KL meant they were the first amongst us to 'discover' the moss growing in the wild in Singapore, not the first person to discover Singapore Moss ;-) The original type specimen was discovered/described before I was born !

Gan

----------


## hwchoy

sorry, subzero found the moss growing submersed, I only kaypo to popularise it (by giving it away, hee hee)  :Cool:

----------


## imported_subzero

I am sure there are others in Singapore who might have come across Submersed 'Singapore moss'. Just that they did not bring it up in the forum.

----------


## timebomb

> I am sure there are others in Singapore who might have come across Submersed 'Singapore moss'. Just that they did not bring it up in the forum.


Well, not everyone will share what they have discovered so you and Choy deserves a lot of credit for bringing the moss to our attention. Choy can be quite a kaypoh (Hokkien for busybody) but I wish we have more like him around.  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## imported_subzero

I have updated the picture which i mistaken it as Singapore Moss

Here's the correct one


To see full size image, go to http://www.hexazona.com/photos/SingaporeMoss.jpg

----------


## hwchoy

hey Ben, nice pics man, except the top right pic need a little trimming. maybe we should make a small write-up (after Prof Tan publishes the paper and confirm the species) at the bottom and make it into a poster for people to download. swee swee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Green Baron

> I have updated the picture which i mistaken it as Singapore Moss
> 
> Here's the correct one
> 
> 
> To see full size image, go to http://www.hexazona.com/photos/SingaporeMoss.jpg


Ben,
I think the top-right one is not Singapore Moss. Looks more like a _Fissidens sp._ to me.

----------


## imported_shaman

I agree to Gan that the moss is not Singapore moss emerse.
I have collected some from the wild, it has longer leaves...

- Foo Lee

----------

